

Flying Cars Are Closer Than You Think - guiambros
https://wrgms.com/flying-cars-are-closer-than-you-think/

======
soylentcola
Smaller aircraft powered by more modern tech and engineering? Sure, I don't
doubt that.

But when you compare it to a car, you imply something that the average person
might buy (or be able to afford) and I just don't see that happening soon.
Even hobbyist quadcopters and "drones" are throwing the FAA for a loop so I
can't imagine more than the private-jet-set buying a smaller, personal
aircraft and paying to license and fuel the thing just to make a run to the
grocery store or commute to work.

Smaller, "smarter" aircraft aren't the same thing as flying cars in the way
most people will interpret the term.

~~~
guiambros
Fair enough. Also, it is still technically a plane, so you'll need to be a
licensed pilot before using one. It's not that you'll just borrow your
friend's flying car for a spin on the weekend.

Still, it can be a lot cheaper and a lot more convenient than helicopters, and
create significant progress to personal transportation.

